# Where are you skiing this weekend? Mar 2-3, 2013 Edition



## Cheese (Feb 25, 2013)

Waterville Valley (Saturday)
Loon (Sunday)

Red Spyder jacket, black pants, blue helmet with an Alpine Zone sticker.  PM me if you'd like to meet up and share some runs.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Torn between a bus trip to seven springs or heading up to gore/whiteface for a couple of days


----------



## Puck it (Feb 25, 2013)

No where, company in town


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 25, 2013)

Utah!!!!!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 25, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Utah!!!!!


Now, you are rubbing it in!!!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Fri - TBD.  Probably Burke, but I'm keeping my options open depending on where the best conditions are.  Using a 2-for-1 Irving voucher, so for once I actually have options.

Sat - Cannon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> Torn between a bus trip to seven springs or heading up to gore/whiteface for a couple of days



Have fun ,just you going possibly to NY ADKs or fyi there very good stuff up their. I never been to 7 Springs how does that compare to Elk?


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 25, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Now, you are rubbing it in!!!



Oh did I say that out loud?   Uta....  damn almost slipped out again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe my fav in the Cats Sat, and Gore Sunday.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Feb 25, 2013)

Friday - Wherever the snow looks best up north
Saturday - Probably Burke, but if there's significant snow elsewhere, I'll adjust
Sunday - Probably Jay, but see above
Monday - MRG


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Fri at Wildcat. $40 Friday, and they're in the forecasted jackpot area.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 25, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> Torn between a bus trip to seven springs or heading up to gore/whiteface for a couple of days



Gee that's a tough one. Let's see now, hmmm......
:wink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2013)

Hoping to be at Shawnee Peak, ME on Sunday.  If not, I'll be at Gunstock.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 25, 2013)

Stratton Friday and Saturday.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 25, 2013)

Things worked out that I get my Northern VT trip after all.  I pretty much decide where I'm going last minute, but my tentative schedule:
Sat: Slight chance of afternoon at Pico
Sun: Stowe
Mon: MRG


----------



## vdk03 (Feb 26, 2013)

Heading down to Silverton Friday spending the night and getting to the mtn early

Sent from my C771 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## reefer (Feb 26, 2013)

Magic. Ski The East Freeride Tour Saturday. Nough said. I'll be a rowdy spectator............


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Hoping to be at Shawnee Peak, ME on Sunday.



Sadly, I cant get away this weekend, so I'll be at the wrong Shawnee.

At least it gives the gf some practice and confidence building.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 26, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sadly, I cant get away this weekend, so I'll be at the wrong Shawnee.
> 
> At least it gives the gf some practice and confidence building.



I might be up for Shawnee as a change of pace.  Let me know if your heading there and maybe we can meet up.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 26, 2013)

Alaska!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

WoodCore said:


> Alaska!



You win, nothing beats that, enjoy.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 26, 2013)

Saturday: Loon


----------



## ski stef (Feb 26, 2013)

Saturday at Silverton!! Sunday: Kendall maybe!? :grin:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 26, 2013)

Saturday = Burke


----------



## crank (Feb 26, 2013)

Meeting a bunch of epic ski folks.  On the schedule is Sugarbush for Saturday and Sunday, MRG on Monday and Stowe Tuesday.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 26, 2013)

crank said:


> Meeting a bunch of epic ski folks.  On the schedule is Sugarbush for Saturday and Sunday, MRG on Monday and Stowe Tuesday.



Thats an awesome weekend.

Looks like Friday i'm heading to seven springs and i'm up in the air for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 26, 2013)

I believe I'm following the pass holders up to Sunday River this weekend. Newry should be blanketed nicely along with pretty much everywhere by the sounds of it.


----------



## Terry (Feb 27, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Hoping to be at Shawnee Peak, ME on Sunday. If not, I'll be at Gunstock.


 I will be there as well. Gray and green jacket, black ski pants, blue helmet, long white beard. Park at the east lodge. Lot less crowded, but no bar.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2013)

Terry said:


> I will be there as well. Gray and green jacket, black ski pants, blue helmet, long white beard. Park at the east lodge. Lot less crowded, but no bar.



Okay Terry.  I'll be there whether my friend bails or not.  Does the East Lodge lot fill up on Sunday's before 9:30?  I work late Saturday night, so I probably won't be arriving until around then.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 27, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Utah!!!!!


ditto..alta/snowbird


----------



## kingslug (Feb 27, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Now, you are rubbing it in!!!


yeah, but we missed the big dump..have to ski the scraps..


----------



## octopus (Feb 27, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> Saturday at Silverton!! Sunday: Kendall maybe!? :grin:


nice. i wanna go to silverton someday


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

Elk is having skier appreciation day this Sunday only $40: I thought I might go to Gore but this is a great price, I will post link later in cheap skiing thread.


----------



## ski stef (Feb 27, 2013)

octopus said:


> nice. i wanna go to silverton someday



I'll definitely be posting a pretty in depth TR with lots of photos and vid!  Looking forward to it.. Supposed to be really warm (high 30s!) but blue skies so getting excited for fresh turns and experiencing some beautiful scenery


----------



## octopus (Feb 27, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> I'll definitely be posting a pretty in depth TR with lots of photos and vid!  Looking forward to it.. Supposed to be really warm (high 30s!) but blue skies so getting excited for fresh turns and experiencing some beautiful scenery



seems perfect. have fun


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 27, 2013)

Magic on Saturday, Sugarbush on Sunday


----------



## Terry (Feb 28, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Okay Terry. I'll be there whether my friend bails or not. Does the East Lodge lot fill up on Sunday's before 9:30? I work late Saturday night, so I probably won't be arriving until around then.


 Normally the east parkinglot never fills completely, but with this fresh snow you never know!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 28, 2013)

Fri 3/1 at Wildcat.  
Sat 3/2 at Cannon.

Red Descent jacket, black pants, white Palmer skis.  Say hi, and let's ski a few runs together.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Elk is having skier appreciation day this Sunday only $40: I thought I might go to Gore but this is a great price, I will post link later in cheap skiing thread.


I'll be at Gore this weekend. Lmk if you're going? If so send a PM with a description of your gear and clothing color etc so i can try to find you. I'll do the same. Cell phone reception is terrible to non-existint in North Creek, works at a place by the top of the Gore Mt thats about it so text messaging is pretty much out. It'll be cool to ski with a AZ'er.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

〽❄❅;764420 said:
			
		

> I'll be at Gore this weekend. Lmk if you're going? If so send a PM with a description of your gear and clothing color etc so i can try to find you. I'll do the same. Cell phone reception is terrible to non-existint in North Creek, works at a place by the top of the Gore Mt thats about it so text messaging is pretty much out. It'll be cool to ski with a AZ'er.



I be their Sunday, I send you a pm with the info soon, and look foward to skiing with you to.
Your screen name is not showing up?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 1, 2013)

Check you PM's. Cryptic screen name, somehow it got past the goalie, 〽❄❅


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 1, 2013)

Big Jay


----------



## STREETSKIER (Mar 1, 2013)

Big jay. Wow how trendy dont forget to post  up


----------



## Cheese (Mar 2, 2013)

4 runs at Waterville, power went out and they closed for the day.  Corduroy was sweet for the runs I got.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2013)

Got to go see my dad today, tomorrow will be at Gore hopefully I get to meet some more A zoners tomorrow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2013)

Cheese said:


> 4 runs at Waterville, power went out and they closed for the day.  Corduroy was sweet for the runs I got.



Damn.  That's a really bad kick in the nads for their bottom line on a midwinter Saturday.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 2, 2013)

FWIW - reefer and I killed it at Magic today


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Got to go see my dad today, tomorrow will be at Gore hopefully I get to meet some more A zoners tomorrow.


Sorry i missed you. 

I was totally shot from Saturday and didn't hit the slopes till 11:30am:\ Figured the best chance of spotting you would be to stay in one area. Pretty much skied "Gore Mt" Straight Brook Area all day (one lift/short runs), mostly Chatemac, Lies, Upper Darby/Open Pit and a few on Hawkeye/Double Barrel. 

Sunday was the best day of the weekend. Light but steady snow from Saturday night thru the whole ski day Sunday was a fluffier snowflake type, then Friday/Sat morning. Gore was mobbed on Saturday and the snow was on pause during the day, not starting up again 'till Sat evening.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

〽❄❅;765542 said:
			
		

> Sorry i missed you.
> 
> I was totally shot from Saturday and didn't hit the slopes till 11:30am:\ Figured the best chance of spotting you would be to stay in one area. Pretty much skied "Gore Mt" Straight Brook Area all day (one lift/short runs), mostly Chatemac, Lies, Upper Darby/Open Pit and a few on Hawkeye/Double Barrel.
> 
> Sunday was the best day of the weekend. Light but steady snow from Saturday night thru the whole ski day Sunday was a fluffier snowflake type, then Friday/Sat morning. Gore was mobbed on Saturday and the snow was on pause during the day, not starting up again 'till Sat evening.


Sorry I missed you to, Gore was fun.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 4, 2013)

Killington


----------

